# Any last day extended success?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Well...anybody?


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

ill be eating my tag this year. guess i should start marinating it!


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Redman82 (Apr 12, 2012)

We saw a 2 X nub(broken side) and 20 does. we decided to eat our tag this year.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm waiting until my archery elk tag goes unfilled to make a tag gumbo. Deer, elk and wyo antelope.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Lot's of tag soup in here. Think of all the bucks you guys are letting live til next year.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Utahyounggun said:


> ill be eating my tag this year. guess i should start marinating it!


you and me both. sad. i was literally 80 yards from a massive 4 point. only prob it was staring at me head on. never had a ethical shot


----------

